# Japan braces for potential nuclear catastrophe



## Hop2089 (Mar 15, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> TOKYO (Reuters) – Japan faced a potential catastrophe on Tuesday after a quake-crippled nuclear power plant exploded and sent low levels of radiation floating toward Tokyo, prompting some people to flee the capital and others to stock up on essential supplies.
> 
> Prime Minister Naoto Kan urged people within 30 km (18 miles) of the facility -- a population of 140,000 -- to remain indoors amid the world's most serious nuclear accident since the Chernobyl disaster in Ukraine in 1986.
> 
> ...



Source

The nuclear crisis in Japan is officially worse than Chernobyl, I hope Japan can recover after this especially with radiation hitting Tokyo.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Mar 15, 2011)

"The earthquake could have great implications on the global economic front," said Andre Bakhos, director of market analytics at Lec Securities in New York. "If you shut down Japan, there could be a global recession."

A lot of economists disagree. Most think the economic effects will be pretty much isolated to Japan itself, and they are also seriously expecting industrial output to be back to normal within 1 to 2 months. Still not great news but please don't worry too much about further global financial problems when/if you are trying to work out if and how you can help out at all.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 15, 2011)

Of course they are going to bounce back. They've done it before, and quickly became, pretty much, one of the strongest countries in the world. They just have to keep their hopes up and their spirit's strong.

But that being said, this is horrible. Countries around the world should be sending help to help the people that are affected. Get them to a safe place and look after them. While yes, they are cleaning and rebuilding, put that to the side and get the civilians the fuck out of there.

Staying inside is good, but that's not the best idea. They'd have to basically cut themselves off from air by sealing up every possible crack and everything. 

Like I said before, even if countries hate each other, put the differences to the side, and help out your fellow man.


----------



## TwinBlades (Mar 15, 2011)

Hope they all fleed safely. Also hope that gozilla wont strike them from all that radiation poured into the sea


----------



## princefarzan (Mar 15, 2011)

I don't think its possible to be 'worst' then chernobyl because chernobyl is classifed as a class 7 in International Nuclear Event Scale, which is the highest for any nuclear disaster so in worst case scenario it would be another chernobyl.


----------



## Blebleman (Mar 15, 2011)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> The nuclear crisis in Japan is officially worse than Chernobyl, I hope Japan can recover after this especially with radiation hitting Tokyo.



No. No, it's not.

It's actually almost impossible for it to reach that level. Read up, and don't panic.

The people in the most danger right now are the staff working at the reactor. They are true heroes right now.


----------



## rad140 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> The nuclear crisis in Japan is officially worse than Chernobyl, I hope Japan can recover after this especially with radiation hitting Tokyo.


Read your own article.  It says that it is nowhere near the level of what Chernobyl was.

Still, it's pretty terrible what's happening over there.


----------



## Hop2089 (Mar 15, 2011)

Blebleman said:
			
		

> Hop2089 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Such dedication, when this is over all 50 of them should receive a medal.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Mar 15, 2011)

rad140 said:
			
		

> Hop2089 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually that's not true. At the Fukishima facility, tests on people in the area are reporting people have absorbed 400 mSv, which is 50 more then the Chernobyl residents who were relocated after the disaster. mSv is the nuclear exposure measurement millisieverts. If the exposure gets any higher, people are going to be sick within hours of being exposed any more to it and their hair is going to start falling out within a couple of weeks when they hit 750 mSv. If exposure ratings get anywhere above 1,000 mSv, there is going to be even more danger because then it becomes a life or death situation and people are going to become highly radioactive themselves. The Chernobyl workers who died within a month of the disaster had an mSv of 6,000, 5,000 will kill half of those exposed to a single dose within a month as well. So basically, if it gets much worse, people are going to be in a lot of trouble. If the workers inside the reactor have any higher reported levels, then yes we know that they will be dead shortly after and those that survive will suffer the same way the residents of Chernobyl did. Half the country will have toxic land for the next 50 years, there are still reasonably high radiation levels in the ground in the Chernobyl and it's been 25 years.

http://news.nationalpost.com/2011/03/15/gr...naway-reactors/


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 15, 2011)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> Blebleman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah right, after all of this over (assuming they succeed which I pray they do), they shouldn't have to work or pay taxes for life.


----------



## Sterling (Mar 15, 2011)

You know, the best part of a tornado is the eye, I'd rather be there too if I was in Japan at the moment.

Nuclear fallout is one of the worst imaginable disasters that can come about because of man. The worst has to be a gigantic oil spill.


----------



## nando (Mar 15, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Yeah right, after all of this over (assuming they succeed which I pray they do), they shouldn't have to work or pay taxes for life.



lucky for them they don't live in the usa where they wouldn't even get health benefits like the 9/11 respondents.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Mar 15, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> Nuclear fallout is one of the worst imaginable disasters that can come about because of man. The worst has to be a gigantic oil spill.



That really depends, on things like wind direction and just how much irradiated material (and how badly irradiated) escapes and how far it spreads. Worse case scenario I guess would be a fuck load of caesium-137 going up into the air with a westerly wind blowing the whole lot over mainland Asia and onto Europe. A big enough explosion and it ends up in the upper atmosphere and gets the whole world. Much worse than an oil slick, but much, much, much less likely to actually happen.


----------



## drake7707 (Mar 15, 2011)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> rad140 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Saying how much sievert you are exposed to without a time frame how long the exposure was means nothing. You get about 1 sievert/year from natural causes (cosmic radiation, ...) yet noone is getting sick from it.


----------



## twiztidsinz (Mar 15, 2011)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you bother to READ what was written before you made shit up?


----------



## Nujui (Mar 15, 2011)

I agree that it's probably going to be bad, but not as bad as Chernobyl.


----------



## Splych (Mar 15, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Like I said before, even if countries hate each other, put the differences to the side, and help out your fellow man.


+1 to that .
China is helping out a bit , if i heard it right from the news . although they have rivalry , China has learned to put it aside to help them out .


----------



## Liezah (Mar 15, 2011)

There's a lot of ships heading out to help them.. So I think that'll help (hopefully) and hopefully the death toll ends.. it's saddening to hear these types of news. ;_ ; Either way.. People are already in panic and leaving Japan.. I sincerely hope things don't get any worse.


----------



## Coto (Mar 15, 2011)

Let´s just help them the best we can.


----------



## hatredg0d (Mar 15, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> I agree that it's probably going to be bad, but not as bad as Chernobyl.
> the severity of the situation seems to keep rising, and now they are saying its almost as bad as Chernobyl.
> http://edition.cnn.com/2011/WORLD/asiapcf/...nuclear/?hpt=T2
> either way this is a completely different type of incident. Chernobyl happened because they bypassed key safety features.
> ...


agreed, its not about governments, its about helping the people and their lives.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 15, 2011)

Chernobyl Schnerbobryl. The quake is only 5/7 on the scale; Chernobyl was a 7.


----------



## twiztidsinz (Mar 15, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> Chernobyl Schnerbobryl. The quake is only 5/7 on the scale; Chernobyl was a 7.


Uh... the quake in Japan was originally reported as 8.9, then upgraded the next day to 9.0.


----------



## mrwienerdog (Mar 15, 2011)

nando said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Because it's all about America, isn't it?


----------



## Liezah (Mar 15, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> 'Clearly in a catastrophe'
> "It is very clear that we are at a level 6," ASN President Andre-Claude Lacoste told a news conference in Paris. "We are clearly in a catastrophe."
> 
> "Right now it's worse than Three Mile Island" but it's nowhere near the levels of radioactivity released during Chernobyl, added Donald Olander, a professor emeritus of nuclear engineering at University of California at Berkeley.
> ...


Source


----------



## Mantis41 (Mar 15, 2011)

Two different scales. Both are logrithmic so  a 4 in either scale is 10 times greater than a 3

*International Nuclear Event Scale*
7 – Major Accident
6 – Serious Accident
5 – Accident With Wider Consequences
4 – Accident With Local Consequences
3 – Serious Incident
2 – Incident
1 – Anomaly
0 – Deviation (No Safety Significance)
*
Richter Magnitude Scale*
< 3.4     - Detected only by seismometers
3.5 - 4.2 -	Just about noticeable indoors
4.3 - 4.8 -	Most people notice them, windows rattle.
4.9 - 5.4 -	Everyone notices them, dishes may break, open doors swing.
5.5 - 6.1 -	Slight damage to buildings, plaster cracks, bricks fall.
6.2 - 6.9 -	Much damage to buildings: chimneys fall, houses move on foundations.
7.0 - 7.3 - Serious damage: bridges twist, walls fracture, buildings may collapse.
7.4 - 7.9 - Gr-eat damage, most buildings collapse.
> 8.0      - One every 5 to 10 years 	Total damage, surface waves seen, objects thrown in the air.


----------



## Mantis41 (Mar 15, 2011)

Latest updates:

http://english.kyodonews.jp/news/2011/03/78374.html


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> *Fukushima nuke plant situation 'worsened considerably': think tank*
> WASHINGTON, March 15, Kyodo
> 
> The situation at the quake-hit Fukushima No. 1 nuclear plant in northeastern Japan ''has worsened considerably,'' the Institute for Science and International Security said in a statement released Tuesday.
> ...



Also good source for info:
http://live.reuters.com/Event/Japan_earthquake2


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 15, 2011)

It's amazing how bad things have gone in a matter of hours.

I truly hope this gets rectified. A true meltdown would have a devastating impact on the entire world economy, if not more.


----------



## Mantis41 (Mar 15, 2011)

Not good at all. 
Apparently the containment pool at #4 has just caught fire again.


----------



## SPH73 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> Lam Ching-wan, a chemical pathologist at the University of Hong Kong, said...
> 
> *"Very acute radiation, like that which happened in Chernobyl and to the Japanese workers at the nuclear power station, is unlikely for the population," he said.*
> 
> ...



No, its not even close to Chernobyl. And those are direct quotes from the very article you posted. Which obviously you didn't read. 

OP confirmed a fear mongering troll.

Go back to 4chan where people like you belong.


----------



## Mantis41 (Mar 15, 2011)

Unfortunately it is not scaremongering at all. If the containment pools are exposed and allowed to boil dry this could pose a threat just as dangerous as the Chernobyl disaster due to the amount of material in the pools and the fact they are not in containment. 

This is why they are desperately trying to replace water in the pools to prevent an exothermic reaction and wide spread radioactive release. From reports it appears fire has broken out in the #4 containment pool again. Let’s just hope they can keep enough water in the pools. If the rod temperatures reach around 4000 deg F then they are screwed.


----------



## chyyran (Mar 15, 2011)

I just heard on the news that this meltdown might become the *second Level 7 disaster on the INES scale.. But then it's also rated a 4.. and a 6...

This is not good, now I can't go to Japan for vacation anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Poor Japan.

*The first and only being Chernobyl


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 15, 2011)

_*snip_

It sounds like you are just as much of a troll as he is, if not more, if he was even trolling at all. It was pretty evident with the 4chan remark. Try harder.

Anyway, sources like AP and CNN are even reporting that this could potentially be worse than Chernobyl, if a full out Meltdown were to happen in just ONE reactor. It's not scaremongering, it's not FUD, this is real and should be treated with both caution and haste.


----------



## SPH73 (Mar 15, 2011)

Mantis41 said:
			
		

> Unfortunately it is not scaremongering at all...



Gee, I wonder who knows more about this subject? Internet trolls or the scientists quoted in this article?

Dear Trolls, where did you get your degrees?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




After the Chernobyl incident there were 1,000 cases of lukemia reported in only the surrounding village. 900+ of those cases were cured. And these were people who lived right next to the reactor. There are still people living near the reactor today.

I think the hysterical response to this crisis on the internet is because of two factors. One are hate filled, fear mongering trolls. They hate themselves and they hate the world so they want everyone to be afraid and miserable just like they are. (Just visit 4chan for a minute and you'll see what I mean.)

The other factor is age. A lot of people on the internet are young and stupid. At least on this site. I know the US educational system has failed, but it appears things are no better in the rest of the world.


----------



## DrOctapu (Mar 15, 2011)

Hoping that it isn't that terrible if it happens. Japan's got it rough right now.


----------



## Mantis41 (Mar 15, 2011)

If anyone is interested in the effects of the Chernobyl accident, this was quite an informative read.
http://www.greenfacts.org/en/chernobyl/index.htm#2


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 15, 2011)

a fire has now started in one of the reactor buildings
http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/03/15/...E72E90T20110315


----------



## SPH73 (Mar 15, 2011)

Mantis41 said:
			
		

> If anyone is interested in the effects of the Chernobyl accident, this was quite an informative read.
> http://www.greenfacts.org/en/chernobyl/index.htm#2



That's a great article. Hopefully some people on this forum will read it an get informed. There's nothing worse than ignorance.

And for those of you hoping for the worst, that reactor fire is already under control according to various live blogs.



Spoiler



Trolls lose again


----------



## mechagouki (Mar 16, 2011)

Another good article here:

Gregg Easterbrook for Reuters


----------



## GeekyGuy (Mar 16, 2011)

Everyone is, of course, entitled to express his or her opinion, but let's not let this discussion fall into the gutter. Regardless of the differences in opinion, one thing's for certain: many people living in Japan and the surrounding areas have trying times ahead of them. We might not know the extent of the danger, but we do know there's some serious shit going on over there right now. Keep the discourse peaceful please.


----------



## monkat (Mar 16, 2011)

Damn Pearl Harbour...


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Mar 16, 2011)

mechagouki said:
			
		

> Another good article here:
> 
> Gregg Easterbrook for Reuters



It truly is sad that so much of the political world is using this disaster just to spread fear over things that will HEP, if only because they won't get as much money from their precious oil.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Mar 16, 2011)

Splych said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet that they're helping out just for public opinion really..


----------



## CarbonX13 (Mar 16, 2011)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> Splych said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Despite the fact that the Chinese government's image isn't particularly good, I highly doubt the reason they are offering aid is for their own public image. Seeing that the disaster, especially the whole nuclear situation, could potentially effect China as well, it's a natural given that they would provide aid to Japan. The Chinese have also been working with their neighbours to create better relations in recent years; it's definitely not for self image, and more of human nature.


----------



## Raiser (Mar 16, 2011)

Any updates on the INE and the incident in general?

Been trying to scrounge up on the news but I can't find much on the current situation


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 16, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> a fire has now started in one of the reactor buildings
> http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/03/15/...E72E90T20110315


.........*sigh* and for a while it looked like they might have things under control.......guess its unavoidable at this point.....even more condemned city and towns soon i presume?

Best of luck controlling the situation but at this point it seems nothing anyone can say or do is going to help..


----------



## tehnoobshow (Mar 16, 2011)

Japan's got it though already..............hope this doesn't create an even shittier situation.


----------



## Liezah (Mar 16, 2011)

My Japanese teacher was watching Japanese TV news and he told us that they expect Japan's recovery to last for 2 years. It's bad but they're coping with it. The bullet trains are down and people are spending a lot on taxis and bicycles. Anyways, Japan is strong. They can probably think of a way get things back in shape. We're helping them out there too so I (hopefully) think that they can make a fast recovery.


----------



## Raiser (Mar 16, 2011)

Liezah said:
			
		

> My Japanese teacher was watching Japanese TV news and he told us that they expect Japan's recovery to last for 2 years. It's bad but they're coping with it. The bullet trains are down and people are spending a lot on taxis and bicycles. Anyways, Japan is strong. They can probably think of a way get things back in shape. We're helping them out there too so I (hopefully) think that they can make a fast recovery.


I'm not surprised. The damage (so far) is immense.

If there's any country that can get back on their feet stronger than ever, it'd have to be Japan.


----------



## Liezah (Mar 16, 2011)

Raiser said:
			
		

> Liezah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah!, I mean, they already got through WWII and went on to be technologically advanced than other countries!


----------



## Sop (Mar 16, 2011)

If this happens.. they're gonna be screwed and turn into zombies.


----------



## Eckin (Mar 16, 2011)

The effect on their next (couple of) generations will be pretty bad. Let's just hope the radiation levels don't get any worse.


----------



## redact (Mar 16, 2011)

Sop said:
			
		

> If this happens.. they're gonna be screwed and turn into zombies.


people have died and there's a fair chance many more might and you're making jokes about it?

how do you sleep


----------



## Fluto (Mar 16, 2011)

Sop said:
			
		

> If this happens.. they're gonna be screwed and turn into zombies.



haha 
Japanese zombies 
COD 5


----------



## Raiser (Mar 16, 2011)

mezut360 said:
			
		

> Sop said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not to take a crap on your fun, but how can you or anybody be cracking jokes with what has happened so far?

At least 10,000 dead with a possible nuclear catastrophe and you're just laughing at it?


----------



## redact (Mar 16, 2011)

Raiser said:
			
		

> mezut360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


immature brats :/
almost makes me ashamed to be an australian with both of those two acting so... so... i guess i'd describe it as _inhumane_


----------



## Fluto (Mar 16, 2011)

DW i feel sorrow 
it was immature
wonder whats actually going to happen


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 16, 2011)

mercluke said:
			
		

> Raiser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My my, your expecting Australian humor to be any different? Why, its always been laugh at depressing situations, it is just the way they are.
But your right, it is an immature look on a grim situation, so I do believe we should be depressed and mope at what the future of this situation might hold, that is most certainly the best thing to do right now. 

Looking at the media surrounding this, however, it would seem that people want to play this up as a situation that marks all of our dooms.
Yes; people have died
Yes; this will be hard to recover from
But no; this will not lead up to be a second Chernobyl, at least, not unless there is a will for it to be.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Mar 16, 2011)

Liezah said:
			
		

> Yeah!, I mean, they already got through WWII and went on to be technologically advanced than other countries!



Not really more advanced at all, though definitely top tier, they just love their obvious gadgets more than anyone else. A lot of it is utter shit that wouldn't sell anywhere else in the world. Even with the war against science going on in the western world right now the USA is probably still the most technologically advanced nation, Japan and Europe(well those parts like the UK, France, Germany et al) are probably level peggings.


----------



## Splych (Mar 16, 2011)

mezut360 said:
			
		

> Sop said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that made no sense . . .
nuclear sites will not result in zombies . the only thing that it can result with is radiation :\


----------



## Schlupi (Mar 16, 2011)

Splych said:
			
		

> mezut360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah... that was not really funny at all. Why are people stupid?


----------



## Law (Mar 16, 2011)

Splych said:
			
		

> mezut360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Fear the future.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 17, 2011)

It really doesn't look good at this point. 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/...-Chernobyl.html

Looks like they have 48 hours, give or take a few, to get this handled.


----------



## Raiser (Mar 17, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> It really doesn't look good at this point.
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/...-Chernobyl.html
> 
> Looks like they have 48 hours, give or take a few, to get this handled.


Dear lord.

All we can really do now is pray.


----------



## Takanato (Mar 17, 2011)

Worse than Chernobyl? Goddamn..and wtp..(Wut teh pewp)..Hm..Theres God's plan and theres man's plan. -sigh-


----------



## Splych (Mar 17, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> It really doesn't look good at this point.
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/...-Chernobyl.html
> 
> Looks like they have 48 hours, give or take a few, to get this handled.


ack , that's not good .
i wish Japan the best . and hope the workers and people can be evacuated and pushed away from the plants .


----------



## Thesolcity (Mar 17, 2011)

Holy shit, Japan has all my prayers and hopes. But if this is worse than chernobyl...does that mean the west coast of the U.S. and Canada (Not forgetting Alaska) is at risk for all this radiation to blow to here?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 17, 2011)

I found this posted in a few places. I seriously doubt it's real though. I really don't think a pattern like that is even possible.


----------



## Splych (Mar 17, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> I found this posted in a few places. I seriously doubt it's real though. I really don't think a pattern like that is even possible.
> -snip-


fake ?
if it was real , i'd expect it to be announced in the news or something .

http://www.snopes.com/photos/technology/fallout.asp

also says it's not real , and isn't official by the Aussie group .


----------



## Nah3DS (Mar 17, 2011)

I feel terrible about the situation in japan. From the first time that I heard about the Tsunami (here on gbatemp) I couldnt get out of my head Neon Genesis Evangelion.

I guess that Im not the only one:
http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/news/2011-...ima-after-quake


----------



## Raiser (Mar 17, 2011)

Splych said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's most likely more of a prediction than anything.

I don't believe the posted image is entirely accurate, but something similar would certainly not be out of the question.
Keep fighting, Japan!


----------



## DJ91990 (Mar 17, 2011)

When I first heard about the Tsunami hitting Japan I was shocked!
Not only does Japan have a rich and interesting culture, but they also have one of the best minds in the video game design business, Shigeru Miyamoto. I guess I don't have much to panic about as long as this mess stays away from Kyoto.

Still all of the death and destruction that happened is just crazy! Almost as if some force is trying to cleanse the country of corruption via flood and radiation. *looks up into the sky then points upward then falls to knees and asks why this has happened*

On the bright side, according to some press in the USA (I can't remember which one) the US troops stationed in Japan have moved out before the tsunami hit.


----------



## Maverick_z (Mar 17, 2011)

DJ91990 said:
			
		

> When I first heard about the Tsunami hitting Japan I was shocked!
> Not only does Japan have a rich and interesting culture, but they also have one of the best minds in the video game design business, Shigeru Miyamoto. I guess I don't have much to panic about as long as this mess stays away from Kyoto.



god forbid something like Three-Mile-Island or Chernobyl happens then you do. Same can be said for any of the other biggies like Kojima, Nomura, etc


----------



## SPH73 (Mar 17, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> I found this posted in a few places. I seriously doubt it's real though. I really don't think a pattern like that is even possible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



karma will straighten out anyone trying to spread fear in a time of crisis and suffering. It all comes back to you. Even I've had to learn this hard lesson when it comes to trolling. It all comes back to your IRL. All of it. Like a big load of **** right in your lap. And at just the wrong time. But I guess that's the beauty of karma. It works and its got one heck of a sense of humor.


----------



## TheDestroyer (Mar 17, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> I found this posted in a few places. I seriously doubt it's real though. I really don't think a pattern like that is even possible.
> -image snip-



This one doesn't really make sense at all. lol I sure hope the person done this mutates.


----------



## Coto (Mar 17, 2011)

Is by any chances a fucking way to turn off a faulty (only the core) nuclear reactor?? Like inverse  particle, a chain reaction, an element, etc.????


----------



## Mantis41 (Mar 17, 2011)

Coto said:
			
		

> Is by any chances a fucking way to turn off a faulty (only the core) nuclear reactor?? Like inverse  particle, a chain reaction, an element, etc.????



That's the trouble with nuclear fuel, it will decay no matter what you do. All you can do is control the heat generated by absorbing the released particles or cooling the fuel. Fire is the biggest problem, the emitted particles themselves will not travel very far however, smoke will allow the radioactive material to be dispersed over a wide area.


----------



## Crass (Mar 17, 2011)

Theres a lot of fearmoning and outright bullshit circulating around, like the post about the supposed 48 deadline to stop the meltdown. It's just attention grabbing and playing off people ignorance and paranoia of anything "nuclear". If your interested on whats going on, and what reliable accurate up-to-date information then go here: http://mitnse.com/


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 17, 2011)

Crass said:
			
		

> Theres a lot of fearmoning and outright bullshit circulating around, like the post about the supposed 48 deadline to stop the meltdown. It's just attention grabbing and playing off people ignorance and paranoia of anything "nuclear". If your interested on whats going on, and what reliable accurate up-to-date information then go here: http://mitnse.com/


Why, dont say that, I was starting to enjoy the seemingly endless posts about how this will lead to the end of the world and over the top destruction.


----------

